# Style Hintergrundbild



## DIGIMan (8. Feb 2006)

Servus,

ich versuche die ganze zeit es hinzubekommen, aber ich bekomme immer Syntaxfehler:

So schaut es bei mir aus, aber da muß noch ein Fehler drin sein:


```
this.style.background-Image='url(images/nav_2.jpg)'
```

Wer hat eionen Rat?

LG[/code]


----------



## AlArenal (8. Feb 2006)

Java != JavaScript


----------



## DIGIMan (8. Feb 2006)

Das verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht, bitte um Erklärung! Danke


----------



## Beni (8. Feb 2006)

Was AlArenal mit seinem orakelhaften Ausspruch bemerken wollte: du bist im falschen Forum. Siehe Erklaerung.

P.S. Haettest du die Nettiquette gelesen, wuesstest du das...


----------



## bummerland (8. Feb 2006)

versuch 

```
this.style.background-Image="url('images/nav_2.jpg')"
```


----------



## DIGIMan (8. Feb 2006)

Geht leider auch nicht ist schon sehr merkwürdig!


----------



## bummerland (8. Feb 2006)

es heisst 
	
	
	
	





```
this.style.backgroundImage="url('images/nav_2.jpg')"
```


----------

